# Made me a Norway style knife with a twist



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep, that's right....3 - 1/2" cutting edge on a 7 - 1/2" knife. With Silky Oak wooden sheath. Made from a 12" circular saw blade.....super lightweight & super sharp. Pic Heavy....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 20, 2017)

As always @Jack "Pappy" Lewis it's perfect...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 20, 2017)

That is AWESOME!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 20, 2017)

Pappy - that's every cool ! I like how the grain carries from the handle to the sheath. Very well done!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 20, 2017)

That's a looker... Love the continuity of the silky oak from handle to sheath.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 20, 2017)

I have had four folks asking for one of these so I went back out to the shop tonight and finished number 2.....They are not perfect because i cut and shaped them by hand no jig....thanks for the kind words....


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice knives


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice little cutter Pappy!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Excellent job Pappy, those are sweet looking!!!


----------



## ClintW (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome! I love the grain flow from handle to sheath!


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2017)

Pappy, those are beautiful! Very organic looking, real natural. Tony


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd whistle my approval, but afraid I might get slapped by the girls in the office. 
Outstanding knives!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 21, 2017)

My goodness these are selling faster then i can make em. This is #3 ... changed the sheath to look more stream lined and a closer fit to the knive's handles. This one is headed to its new home tomorrow, so far three have been adapted and two more are on the waiting lists....LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Those are very nice. I have an old carbide tooth ten inch blade, ifyou can use it, I will be glad to send it to you. Just let me know.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 22, 2017)

sure can bama.....any is better then none...pm me shipping cost


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow! These are like candy to my eyes. I love them. Very unique and creative. The wood You chose is superb'


----------

